# Embryo question re Embryo grades



## Postivevibes (Sep 4, 2018)

We're off out next week, scan for lining thickness tomorrow AM in London and fly out this week to Czech. Nervous, excited and all of the above. DE and all going well with them. 

Questions I have:  

What are the grades of Embryo/ what does it mean and what ones are best to transfer? 

Will we have to stress 2 embryo transfer? We have asked prior to in email for 2 transfer but know they can argue this. My age is 44 so I don't have time to mess around


thanks everyone


----------

